# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Easy way to enable font smoothing in Wine

## TiGR

As most of you already know, wine supports font smoothing, including subpixel since wine 1.1.12. The problem is, this feature is disabled by default. There are many advices in internet on how to enable it (which includes working out with registry etc).

But I've thought that enabling and configuring such thing as font smoothing should not require any registry work. So, I've written a script that does all the job for you:



Quick way to run it:

```
wget http://files.polosatus.ru/winefontssmoothing_en.sh
bash winefontssmoothing_en.sh
```

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## NeferalCrossfireX

Works perfectly thanks^^

now i have ubuntu wine colours and smoothed fonts :Guitar:

----------


## binbash

Works perfect  :Wink:

----------


## yeats

Thanks so much - this was a simple solution to a really annoying problem that I've just been living with. =D>

----------


## alex.rayu

Excellent!

----------


## radtek

It appears to have worked but I'm not sure to what effect.

Could someone please post some screenshots of before and after?

Thanks...

----------


## TiGR

Here it is. These samples taken in winecfg, graphics tab, there at the bottom you can select dpi, and see big text. First is no smoothing, second - grayscale, third - RGB subpixel.

----------


## ffi

For some reason only 6,7 and 8 point fonts are smoothed. Anyway to turn this on for all fonts?

----------


## TiGR

That's not correct. All font sizes are being smoothed. The exception is made for fonts that have built-in bitmap fonts. If font has one, wine would use it, and it won't be smoothed.

----------


## ffi

but this is what's happening, anyway to correct this?

----------


## starcannon

Sweet, thank you very much.

----------


## dakaujunk

Somehow, this smoothing option does not seem to work with DPIs less than 120  :Sad:  I know this thread is old, but would anyone know why?

----------


## TiGR

Smoothing for windows fonts in wine works only for fonts larger than ~ 14 pt, since wine uses another rendering technique for small windows fonts. Thus, you can see font smoothing in wine only on larger windows fonts or on custom fonts.

----------


## Leoncio

Awesome!  Thanks a bunch!

----------


## Rayaz

You made my day, thanks a ton! :Popcorn:

----------


## gianninardoia

> As most of you already know, wine supports font smoothing, including subpixel since wine 1.1.12. The problem is, this feature is disabled by default. There are many advices in internet on how to enable it (which includes working out with registry etc).
> 
> But I've thought that enabling and configuring such thing as font smoothing should not require any registry work. So, I've written a script that does all the job for you:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick way to run it:
> 
> ```
> ...



hello,
the script is not available... can you help me?
thank you.

----------


## v1ad

yea cant download the script

----------


## Steam.

I also want a reupload.

----------


## dino99

if any body want an uptodated and trusted script, look at winetricks, it does a wide nice job.

----------


## maxsocial

Thank you! It works like a charm!

----------


## TiGR

Sorry for the downtime, my site was down for a while, now everything should be back to normal again.

----------


## PeterRJG

Thanks for this. Works like a charm.

----------


## cbrunhaver

Thanks you!  This worked perfectly.

----------


## Nicram

At last!
After years of searching!  :Smile: 

Thank you!

----------


## Uruz

Is the site down again? I can't get it.

**EDIT**
Nevermind, Problem solved.

----------


## marl30

I get far better results using Winetricks than this method.

----------


## thort

Thank You!  :Smile:

----------


## nh7o_hi

Excellent. Thanks very much!

----------


## paul1149

Thank you, TiGR!! Awesome.

----------

